# Where do I put this in my pedal chain?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Just rewiring my pedal board. I have an Xotic RC Boost which I would like to use as a volume boost for soloing. I believe I need to put it in my FX loop to accomplish that, rather than into the front end. My question is, if I put it in the loop, should I put it before or after the other FX (delay, chorus, flanger) in the chain ? Thanks for your advice!
-Mikey


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That would depend on how much boost you want to apply. Just about any 9v-based pedal will have headroom limitiations. Some will sound nice when pushed too hard, and some will sound butt-ugly. A modest amount of boost can be easily tolerated by a delay, chorus, or flanger - some more than others - be the amount of boost you 3want may be more than merely modest. IN that case, to preserve the tone of your delay/mdulation pedals, you may want tp stick the booster after them somewhere. The booster may squeeze something nice and sweet from the amp's front end, in which case it should go just ahead of the amp's input. On the other hand, maybe you just want to enhance what the amp does on its own, with a bit of tailored EQ, in which case the loop is a good location for it.

The key is to think in terms of the impact of your signal level at various points in the chain.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a bit of a dilemma...the RC seems to have quite a bit of headroom and sounds sweet straight into the front end where it can push the preamp. The thing is that naturally it's not with much of a dB boost to speak of, which is what I am after. I figure if I have the rest of the rig sounding the way I like it, I would use the RC to boost the power amp instead. I think you probably have answered my question, though. I will try it after my modulation effects and see what happens. It's all trial and error in the end, but I was looking for a place to start the trial.
-Mikey


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm curious about the outcome of your trials.

Right now, I'm running a boost into the front of the amp,
as suggested by the pedal guru Scott at Axeandyoushallrecieve.
This is a Dr S Cleanness, running all the time, used as a "master" for the front end.
I'm also running a Bullfrog boost in the loop of my Decimator, first in line.
I stack pedals for a boost as of now.

I'm debating about splitting up my board into two, one for the loop and one out front.

I've heard of guys putting the boost in the loop, though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't wait to try it out and post my results. I am just waiting for my power supply to arrive in the mail (I ordered a BBE Supa Charger, which is cheaper than a Voodoo Lab and virtually the same, except it doesn't have the 'sag' feature, which I don't think I need anyway). When it arrives, it will be board-building day and I'll pass on the results.
-Mikey


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Where are you getting the power supply from?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Where are you getting the power supply from?


I bought the BBE from an eBay merchant, Music 123, in Kansas City, Missouri. I did some research into what I wanted to get, and this Power Supply is functionally almost exactly the same as a PP2. The features it doesn't have are features I don't need anyway. I contacted the Canadian distributor and for some reason they don't sell them in Canada any more, so I went searching and the eBay price I got including shipping is less than a PP2 would cost if there was a store anywhere around here where I could even get one, so I decided to take a chance on it.
-Mikey


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw that the only Canadian distributor is out in BC.
That's the distributor you contacted?

Too bad they're not available up here.
I don't, or haven't used the sag feature on my PP2+.

Anyway, let us know how the placement of your boost goes.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

They are, in Burnaby, I think, but he told me they can't sell them here any more, but couldn't tell me what the issue is.
-Mikey


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Allen Hinds did a demo that showed the difference in sound of an EP booster before his AC Booster and one that was after. He uses different tonal settings (via the dip switches), so it's not a totally true comparison, but you can hear the difference in the sound as well as the gain and compression of the AC booster by changing the placement of the EP. Also, I agree with his comment whichever pedal is the last distortion (or gain) pedal, you'll hear the more of the sonic qualities of that pedal. 

If you try using your boost in the loop, it may affect the way your pre-amp sounds. That can be a good or bad thing I guess. I sold my Keeley Katana to a guy who tried putting it in the loop and he said it made the amp sound awful. On the other hand, I had a GSP 21 Pro (back in the Eighties) and I used to put a FET-based pedal in the loop and it made the set up sound a lot fuller. Admittedly, the GSP didn't sound all that great to start with, so anything would probably be an improvement, but you get the idea ;- )

The before/after comparison starts at about 2:15 in the video.

[video=youtube;RDf08GOUBoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDf08GOUBoQ[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Boost in the effects loop - kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, but the RC Boost can give some nice dirt OR be a very clean boost with some nice headroom. Don't mistake me, it is a GREAT front end boost, but I am looking for a volume boost for soloing, so will give it a try. If it doesn't work our for me, I will be glad to switch it back to the front end, where I already know it sounds good..
-Mikey


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I generally always prefer a clean "more" booster at the end of the pedal chain just before the amp. There is always one on my board even if it's as simple as a MXR Micro Amp pedal at the end of the pedal chain.
If it's a dirty sounding booster I like it at the front of the pedal chain after a compressor but before any distortion or overdrive pedals.
Having a boost at the end can compensate for any effects you have that may suffer from a volume drop as well as giving you amp an extra "kick".


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I just bought an EHX LPB-1 for to get a clean volume boost for soloing. After some experimentation, I placed it first in the chain ahead the Wah pedal.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

IME, boosts are best used out front, to goose your drive pedal or the front end of your amp for more gain... I like to use a volume control in the amp's serial FX loop to control volume, including increasing it for leads or to even out single-coil vs. humbucker output and whatnot... By turning my master volume up a bit and then reducing the signal hitting the power amp rather than boosting it, I get the same effect in terms of "loudness" without as many potentially unwanted side effects as boosting might produce... I set up at sound check with the volume control at a little more than half-way for rhythm work, and I have lots of output flexibility throughout the night.


----------

